# Turn Suede Shoes To Leather?



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm eyeing a pair of suede English brogues & was thinking of purchasing them with the intent to make a pair of leather/suede spectators since I already own a pair of brown suede brogues.

IIRC won't polishing the suede parts turn the suede into smooth leather?

Conversely, is it possible to change the color of suede while still keeping the shoes suede?

The potential patients:
​


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

no no no!!!!
all you will do is screw up the suede.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*Dyeing Suede*

Our experience with dyeing suede is that the napp doesn't return to it's original soft feel after dyeing. Plus if you are only trying to dye the "saddle" area, it could bleed into areas you don't want it to. I would suggest you not try this and keep looking for something else that meets your needs and wishes.:icon_smile:


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks, I've decided not to do it.

But just to clarify, I thought by putting wax polish on suede, you can turn it into smooth leather.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

bigbris1 said:


> Thanks, I've decided not to do it.
> 
> But just to clarify, I thought by putting wax polish on suede, you can turn it into smooth leather.


That, I'd like to see.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

bigbris1 said:


> Thanks, I've decided not to do it.
> 
> But just to clarify, I thought by putting wax polish on suede, you can turn it into smooth leather.


Suede is also called "reverse calf". Perhaps you'd have better success trying to turn your shoes inside out.

Seriously, suede has the inner splits of the leather facing out and doesn't include the exterior skin (. AFAIK, what you ask just can't be done.


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

bigbris1 said:


> Thanks, I've decided not to do it.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

thinman said:


> Suede is also called "reverse calf". Perhaps you'd have better success trying to turn your shoes inside out.


Lol, when I saw that thread title, I thought this was what you wanted to discuss.

(Now I'll have half the forum expecting me to try it.)


----------



## shoefan (Oct 30, 2003)

As a generalization, suede is the reverse-side of the leather, aka the flesh side, or it is leather that is split in two, and hence is also akin to the flesh side of whole-grain leather. Some shoemakers refer to suede as reverse-calf, since it is the reverse side of the normal, smooth grain side we generally see. 

While I have read that 19th century boots were sometimes made "flesh side out," with the flesh-side leather coated with a flour paste which is scraped in, then the leather dyed, then loaded with a warm beeswax and neatsfoot oil compound which is scraped in, then rubbed/burnished/shined 'til smooth and hence perhaps resembling the traditional grain-side leather, I'd say it would be more than a stretch to try this. However, if you give it a whirl, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I am speechless.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Summer's Fun*

For the more creative DIYers amongst we, cute tropical motifs may be hand painted, or hand-sewn beaded, on colorful espadrillia.

One may also acquire Chia Espadrillia off the more elite channels of the idiot box.

You may also experiment with tarting up Chuck Taylors as paint-slung contemporary "ot".

Hows about rasping a pair of calf cap toes?


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

shoefan said:


> While I have read that 19th century boots were sometimes made "flesh side out," with the flesh-side leather coated with a flour paste which is scraped in, then the leather dyed, then loaded with a warm beeswax and neatsfoot oil compound which is scraped in, then rubbed/burnished/shined 'til smooth and hence perhaps resembling the traditional grain-side leather


It's called "wax calf" and is still used today (occasionally). The flesh side gets heavily waxed and then pressed down with a shoe bone (they had butlers and grooms, to do this sort of thing).
https://www.horacebatten.co.uk/Page2.htm

If I remember correctly, Janne Melkersson did once post picture, of a pair of boots he had made from this type of leather.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

when i was in the army ,we were issued boots w/flesh out leather. we had to work like mad to get a polished finish. the results were not that great.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I posted a while back ,about a pair of le Chameau suede hunting boots that I spilled petrol on, to try and rescue the situation I treated them with a wax waterproofer, which gave the suede the look of a waxy leather ,I was very pleased with the results.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

if you can crack turning suede to leather you will also have the formula for turning base metal gold .


----------



## Clark29 (May 31, 2007)

bigbris1 said:


> ​


OT (almost), what is the maker/model of these shoes?

/C


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

english_gent said:


> if you can crack turning suede to leather you will also have the formula for turning base metal gold .


I don't know, suede has to be the equivalent of sterling silver rather than base metal, at least. I know some here would say it's platinum! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Clark29 said:


> OT (almost), what is the maker/model of these shoes?
> 
> /C


The seller stated that the name wasn't readable, but judging from the medallion I say Loake.


----------



## In medio stat virtus (Jan 3, 2006)

The C&J Tetbury has a similar treatment: . C&J called it antique Nubuck and it is sort of waxed/oiled.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

thinman said:


> Suede is also called "reverse calf". Perhaps you'd have better success trying to turn your shoes inside out.


ROFLMAO!


----------

